# Advice on rehabbing a one footed rock dove



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
What a great site! I'm new to the site and am glad to see such a great resource. I rehab wild birds and my organization also rehabs feral rock doves. Basically we won't refuse any bird if in need.

My first question to you is I have a rock dove that had a horrible wound on the leg and was given to me too late for good wound care. I did all the debridment I could but the leg is broken and the tendons dried out and died so it is now essentially a one legged pigeon. I'm in debate with another person who is convinced that the pigeon will get bumble foot so it should be euthanized. But it sounds like there plenty of single footed pigeons out there. I will keep this one with my other unreleasables for now. It flies very well and eats like a champ. I can also keep it as a permenant resident in a flight and make some padded landings for it. 

What do you all think? Releasable? Sure to get bumble foot?
Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One legged Pigeons do just fine infact I have one myself.
They would be more vulnerable to predators so I would suggest keeping him if you can or rehome him to a private loft. Bumble foot should not be an issue for this one but if the leg is dead and gets in his way, a veterinarian accustomed to treating birds, should amputate the leg. It's best to leave as much stump as possible as they can use the stump to balance.
Where in California are you?


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Charis, I'm glad to know there are others out there. I put a "shoe" on the flaccid foot for protection and he sort of balances with it but I worry about pain.
I'm located in No Calif. in the foothills east of Sacramento.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a vet you work with?


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I work with an avian vet (Dr. Smith) and a couple others. I don't know what she thinks about rock doves or if she will treat them. Will have to ask her. I have other vets that will.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow...thanks for posting here. We have a large number of members in Northern Cal.

The wildlife rehabbers down here in the Bay Area are inconsistent. Many just put pigeons down if their ailments are multiple or not easily/quickly treatable...so it is nice to meet you. I wouldn't hesitate in driving a couple of hours if I could find a rehabber who really tries to rehab.

The idea that your rock dove should be put down is exactly the sort of response I get from my nearest facility, Widcare in San Rafael.

It's absurd, IMHO, to put a feral rock dove down because it doesn't have the use of both feet/legs.

Do you have a pic ? Depending upon the extent of the condition, depending on as Charis mentioned whether it causes an obstruction to his/her abilities....some folks here may offer their advice on whether they feel it's better to amputate, and also on whether he/she is releasable or better off as a loft bird.

Cheers....and WELCOME


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. You need consult one of those vets about the leg. 
When my Pigeon lost his foot, everyone thought I should have him put down and I mean everyone, but that made no sense to me. It's been over 3 years and he does great.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Jaye, I love to rehab and yes sometimes it is a better "release" to put down and I hate to torture a bird in bad shape but Yes I think all birds need a chance to fight for their life. I rehab a lot of "unwanted" birds like turkeys and geese etc, so will take 'em all. I know some people frown on these species but they are a living being. 
I'm also a nurse , work in a trauma hospital and specialize in wound care so will do things most rehabbers might not know about, and I often adapt what I know to animals. However, a wonderful resource like this will help me know what is realistic for the species etc and help me with my rehab so thanks for being here. 
Charis and Jaye, the wound is still healing and getting tissue to form over a bone is difficult even in humans. I think it needs time to resolve and then yes we'll see what to do with the foot. I hope maybe a good callus will develop over the bone so it can funtion as a peg leg. Yes the vet will come in handy for any revisions if needed. I work pretty close with them. If I can figure out how to post pictures I have some of the wound and leg. See what you think. I'm most concerned about the bumble foot thing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why are you concerned about bumble foot?


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

The other rehabber I received it from wanted me to euthanize it(we do our own). I saw the wound needed serious work and the bird needed a chance so she let me work with it instead. Now they are convinced since it has a flaccid leg that it will get bumble foot from using one leg and really I'm not a pigeon expert like you all are. So I'm checking this bumble foot thing out, because I've ruffled some feather unintentionally, taking on this poor little rock. 

Oh and by the way I have to be careful with which vets I use because they will prefer to euthanize over giving a "feral" a chance as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well it could eventually happen but it hasn't happened to mine yet and it's been over 3 years.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumblefoot _could _happen with this bird, but this is more of a problem with big, heavy birds like ducks and geese. I suspect the pigeon will do just fine as a one legged bird.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, pouletchalet! Nice to have you here!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, I am in Santa Rosa so we're practically neighbors.  Your rehab sounds wonderful. I think the pigeon will be fine with only one foot, though obviously you want to see how he heals and how he gets around on it. Otherwise, there are enough of us in the general area (seems the Bay Area is populated by Pigeon Talk members) that one of us could surely fit him in one of our aviaries. 

Many members here have pigeons that are disabled in one way or another. Several of mine are missing various parts or have injuries they are unable to recover completely from, so they are all kept in large aviaries and enjoy their lives to the fullest. Just ask 'em.  There should be no reason to put the pigeon down, so keep fighting for him. I'm sure someone will be able to recommend a vet in your area; you may want to start a new post asking for vet recommendations for where you are. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh thanks everyone. This is good news to hear others who have disabled pigeons. Oh, he's mine now and he won't be put down unless he does develop terrible secondary problems. I think my avian vet will support me just fine. It all comes down to $$. I have a large flight with another pigeon with a permanantly broken wing but its doing fine. I'll have to build another one in the spring so I can use my flight for songbirds but maybe I can get suggestions on what would go into a "pigeon palace" ). Sounds like the concern over bumble is not such an issue after all but certainly something to monitor. 

What a great group here! It so surpriseing and nice to hear from people who love these birds so much. I'll look forward learning more from you all.
Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have a pigeon with no feet at all, just two stumps, and he copes fine ...he has one of the prime nesting boxes in my aviary and has been here for around 6 years. I know that there are other ferals surviving in the wild with no feet and no major problems.

We also had a pigeon that had its whole leg removed by a vet when we had asked for only the foot to be removed. We were told that she would develop Bumblefoot, which she didn't. She was fine for four years, but then the strain on her single leg and on the wing that she increasingly used for balance took its toll of her...but she had those extra years.

I know that my local sanctuary believes in removing as much of the leg as possible, but based on my own experience I agree with Charis and would save as much of a stump as possible.

Cynthia


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi PC,

Don't be in any hurry to amputate. Pigeons do just fine with a stump, if it comes to that. If left alone, and the foot turns black from circulation loss, it will simply wither and fall off. One of the peculiarities of he pigeon's anatomy is that it has a vascular system that is pretty good about growing alternative supply and return in the limbs.

You mention that the problem is regenerating tissue, but you do not say where exactly. Neosporin is excellent at stimulating external tissue growth.

Bumblefoot is the well known infection of the foot pads, usually S. Aureus. How anyone can predict an infection will occur simply because of increased use of a foot is really a stretch.

Good Luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The leg only needs to be amputated if it is useless and gets in the way, which could cause more harm to the bird. As much of the leg needs to remain as possible.
If the bird can use the leg for balance, then it needs to stay. 
That's why a veterinarian needs to evaluate the bird.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

> We have a pigeon with no feet at all, just two stumps, and he copes fine ...he has one of the prime nesting boxes in my aviary and has been here for around 6 years. I know that there are other ferals surviving in the wild with no feet and no major problems.


There's a feral who comes to my balcony every now and then who has two stumps. He's been out there at least a year and seems to do fine. 

Jennifer


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and it is SO NICE to have a new member who believes like we do that every pigeon is worth saving.

We also had a one legged pigeon for several years who sadly died of cancer but never suffered bumblefoot. I'll reiterate what Charis has said about leaving as much of a stump as possible to help balance. It can make all the difference in the world to him. Our pigeon, Silver, had his leg amputated at the body and after he grew up and gained weight had great difficulty getting around to the point we finally brought him in our home, set him up in a soft cat bed on the hearth where he could be around us all the time and he was a happy camper. Our vet tried to save part of his leg but could not. It would have made all the difference though if she could have.

Good luck and I'm looking forward to hearing more about your rescues.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

were aquainted with a one legged pigeon called "stumpy/stumpfoot",hes a feral at local station so i dont really know much about his background and how he came to lose his leg,but he is fine and gets round ok ,one of the flock had a withered foot too and he is fine,so hopefully your rehab pigeon will be ok,i see a lot of birds in town who are missing foot or leg etc and they seem to have a coping mechanism and just get on with life


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have one with use of just one leg but he can balance on the good one and it removes some of the strain on the remaining wing and leg....he is living out his life in the flight cage...no bumble foot yet and it has been 2 years. I do give him a low perch and separate food dish on it that the others seem to respect as belonging to "Henry"...so he does not have to compete as much.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh everyone! What great stories! My pigeon is now using the bad leg just a little to balance, and I have a special prosthetic "shoe" on it to keep the foot in good position. I'll try to take a picture to show everyone. All the things you share are very encouraging, especially the ones with no legs! wow!

The wound is healed almost entirely. I'm not too sure about the neosporin for the tissue stimulation. I know for humans we only use it for the first three days because the ointment base can eventually harbor more bacteria, etc. I'll check on that. Debridment and scrubbing is a gold standard for wound stimuation in the human world. Would think it would be similar in animals. Actually, the Doves and Rocks I've cared for so far have healed at amazing rates once the wound is cleaned. Better than humans!
Thanks everyone for the wonderful feedback.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Debridement works on foot and leg wounds on pigeons on a one shot basis. Once the wound has been opened, to remove thread or debris and refills with blood, disturbing it a second time results in no tissue growth or revascularization whatever. Get it the first time and leave it alone thereafter.

On the other hand if you intend amputation, it does not mattter.


----------

